# Arts and Crafts Style Panel Bed



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Guys. My latest project is a queen sized bed for my wife. The bed is inspired by the Stickley Bed pictured below. *There’s three videos * in the series so far, and I hope to have more out soon. The quartersawn white oak grain on this wood I have looks really good in person, and I’m excited to see the bed come together.

*To Watch the Video*, for measured drawings and in-process pictures, you can visit the project page at Eagle Lake Woodworking:

Arts and Crafts Bed - Stickley Panel Bed


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

johnwnixon said:


> Hi Guys. My latest project is a queen sized bed for my wife. The bed is inspired by the Stickley Bed pictured below. *There’s three videos * in the series so far, and I hope to have more out soon. The quartersawn white oak grain on this wood I have looks really good in person, and I’m excited to see the bed come together.
> 
> *To Watch the Video*, for measured drawings and in-process pictures, you can visit the project page at Eagle Lake Woodworking:
> 
> Arts and Crafts Bed - Stickley Panel Bed


What a coincidence, I was just watching your vid of the Super Sled - Crosscut and Miter Sled. 

Your Motorized Router Lift has been discussed many times on here.

**Edit
By the way, I like Arts and Crafts style furniture. We have some Mission style furniture which is similar to it.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Will be catching that vid. I hope you have a chair on the project list.

I am finishing up the crosscut miter sled and accessories. :thank_you2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Once again very nice job on both ,the video(s) and the bed project..

============



johnwnixon said:


> Hi Guys. My latest project is a queen sized bed for my wife. The bed is inspired by the Stickley Bed pictured below. *There’s three videos * in the series so far, and I hope to have more out soon. The quartersawn white oak grain on this wood I have looks really good in person, and I’m excited to see the bed come together.
> 
> *To Watch the Video*, for measured drawings and in-process pictures, you can visit the project page at Eagle Lake Woodworking:
> 
> Arts and Crafts Bed - Stickley Panel Bed


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

westend said:


> Will be catching that vid. I hope you have a chair on the project list.
> 
> I am finishing up the crosscut miter sled and accessories. :thank_you2:


Great looking sled! Artful photograpy too!
What kind of chair were you hoping to see built?


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI John
> 
> Once again very nice job on both ,the video(s) and the bed project..
> 
> ============


Thanks Bob. I appreciate you taking the time to watch the video. Not much routing in this project yet...

I look forward to showing you the rest of the series.


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

Noob said:


> What a coincidence, I was just watching your vid of the Super Sled - Crosscut and Miter Sled.
> 
> Your Motorized Router Lift has been discussed many times on here.
> 
> ...


Hey Noob, glad you found my videos. Are you going to make a motorized router lift? You should consider it. Let me know if you need any help.

Arts and Crafts and Mission style are often used interchangeably. I love that style, and I think that's going to be my focus for a while. I'll probably make these nightstands next.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

johnwnixon said:


> Great looking sled! Artful photograpy too!
> What kind of chair were you hoping to see built?


Thanks for the props. As pictured, I purchased a piece of birch ply with some voids. The white filler is used to fill the veneer that separated.

I was thinking of a Stickley inspired arm chair, doesn't have to be a bow-arm chair. Our furniture is pretty much Art's and Crafts so that kind of chair would fit in well.


----------

